# machine knitting dead?



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Judging by the amount of postings on here, I do NOT believe that machine knitting is dying out! I was told this just the other day by a woman who (I believe) still sells knitting machines and has product, lessons and the whole nine yards! I have an almost new (but unused for quite a few years) Brother 965i that I am getting re-acquainted with as soon as I get it set up. I have another one (same machine) that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. She told me "it's worth nothing". (my sister passed away and left me her 3 machines and I already have 2 of my own!) I think it might be worth the 500 mile trip to go get these machines back from her and bring them home!! If she had told me this BEFORE I left them with her I might have done things differently!
So...am I right? Is machine knitting still alive and going strong??


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Machine knitting took a slight rest for some years, now it is up and going again. Your Brother 965i machine is worth around £500. Punch card machines are fetching up to £200 over here. I would definitely fetch them back, I believe she is pulling a fast one. Have a look on Ebay and other sale sites and you will get an idea of how much they are worth. Seeing that a company in China has started to make new Brother punch card clones I would say that in time these machines will fetch even more. Best of luck.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with susieknitter I too think she's trying to pull a fast one, I had never used a knitting machine until 2 years ago when I bought my ultimate knitting machine from ebay, it took me quite a while to get one as I kept losing bids so they must getting pretty popular again. I hope you get yours back alright, let us know what happens


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with Sue, machine knitting is starting to get more popular. A number of hand knitters on this site have been watchine our thread since we began just over a year ago and have joined us purchasing nice KMs. Get your machines, the one who has them isjust not interested in MKng and hopefully isn't trying to minimize the value of the equipment for her own interest.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Get them all back quick! Think about it... The fact that the lady is still in business, there is enough business out there to keep hers alive. 

You can sell them with higher price with the electronics, especially if it's a Brother. This brand of knitting machine is more in demand than other brands because the parts (retainer bars, needles, etc.) are easier to purchase, and it more user's friendly than other brands. 

I've seen the Brother KH-965 going about $650USD and up, (I was told that USD is about the same as CAD. The 965i would go even higher. There is a high demand for these Brother electronic KMs. 

I have the 965 and will never part from it because I know I would never be able to get one for the price I paid for.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Um, ya, you might want to go get your machines back from her. Machine knitting is alive and well. It's supporting her, right? Especially if she can convince people that their machines aren't worth anything, then, oh, well, you get the picture I'm sure.


----------



## busysuzy (Jun 21, 2012)

Machine knitting is alive and well, grab your machines back quick; and welcome from New Zealand


Weegie said:


> Judging by the amount of postings on here, I do NOT believe that machine knitting is dying out! I was told this just the other day by a woman who (I believe) still sells knitting machines and has product, lessons and the whole nine yards! I have an almost new (but unused for quite a few years) Brother 965i that I am getting re-acquainted with as soon as I get it set up. I have another one (same machine) that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. She told me "it's worth nothing". (my sister passed away and left me her 3 machines and I already have 2 of my own!) I think it might be worth the 500 mile trip to go get these machines back from her and bring them home!! If she had told me this BEFORE I left them with her I might have done things differently!
> So...am I right? Is machine knitting still alive and going strong??


 :-D


----------



## special agent (Aug 22, 2012)

get your machine back quickly - Knitting machines are selling in the UK like hot cakes - I was outbid several times by a german buyer who is snapping up the ebay market regularly.
A good idea would be to "watch" a similar machine or two to yours on ebay and see what price they reach and then you have and idea of what you could charge.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

I have 3 knitting machines I will never part with. My first one was a Singer with ribber, then I got a brother lace maker and finally a bulky knitter. They are all packed away for when I get some extra time. My friends' 3 young children have been begging me to show them how to use the machine and help them knit a jumper. It might be the incentive I need to get back to them. I had a great friend who taught myself and 2 others the finer art of machine knitting. She has since passed away, so it will be nice to get the machines humming again in her memory. I still remember the first time I showed the Singer to my father-in-law; he kept looking for the cord to plug into the power!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's hope it never dies out! I wish it would become as popular as in Japan.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I think all knitting is coming back into fashion. I keep saying i will get my machine going again - I have a Knitmaster for 4 ply and below, and also a chunky. Maybe in the Winter I will really knit again.


----------



## jean2roy57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Weegie

Machine knitting is not dead but maybe just a bit down here in the UK although there are many clubs with strong membership. However now is the time to snap up bargains as there are many ads on e-bay for machines and accessories which people wish to sell. 

I recently bought a machine and a linker at a really silly prices!! Both bargains and I soon got them up and running. All the machine needed was a new needle retaining bar and a good clean.

I enjoy reading the machine knitting section on the web site of the Forum

Regards

Jean (from Norfolk UK)


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Get it Back. Brothers are work horses and worth their weight in gold.Machine knitting is alive and well


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Get them back! I have 4 machines that I hauled around for 20 years and recently got them out, cleaned and now using them. They really are worth a lot more than some people would want you to know.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Go and get your machines. They may be machines that are worth a lot of money. THe 965I is worth well over $600 when sold WHat models are they? She may sell them for a lot and tell you she only got a little money. More and more people are getting in to knitting machines.



Weegie said:


> Judging by the amount of postings on here, I do NOT believe that machine knitting is dying out! I was told this just the other day by a woman who (I believe) still sells knitting machines and has product, lessons and the whole nine yards! I have an almost new (but unused for quite a few years) Brother 965i that I am getting re-acquainted with as soon as I get it set up. I have another one (same machine) that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. She told me "it's worth nothing". (my sister passed away and left me her 3 machines and I already have 2 of my own!) I think it might be worth the 500 mile trip to go get these machines back from her and bring them home!! If she had told me this BEFORE I left them with her I might have done things differently!
> So...am I right? Is machine knitting still alive and going strong??


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Ladies for your support!! I will find a way to go get those machines back. Hubby is bored, so why not a nice 8 hr. drive (each way)! As for this woman still being in business...that's the thing...I don't know how well she is doing IF she is doing at all these days. 
Thank you for your input! 
Betty


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Machine knitting is not dead, but many of the shops that so,d the machines have closed. There is an active community on line and a healthy business in the used equipment department. I use my machines every week.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Go get your machines. Look at Ebay, Craigslist and others for what machines are going for even the machines as far back as the 1950's. Long Live Machine Knitting!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Knitting in general is becoming more popular and machine knitting is on the rise! My grandchildren are very interested and love to knit on my machine - so a whole new generation is coming up for them! :thumbup:


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Weegie, I'm Ginger.
I've been trying to find knitting machines that are good, and available and not so expensive that I have to auction off my kids.(They wouldn't bring that much anyway.) If you have one that you are willing to part with, send me the particulars and your asking price, and hopefully we can make a deal.
I used to have a Brother, but I understand they aren't manufactured any longer, and parts are hard to get. Is that true?
My machine was flooded at a time when I could not afford to refurbish. I wish I still had it.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

What gauge of machine are you looking for? Where do you live?


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm, I believe 4.5 or so. Is that the fine one? Not the bulky one, just the regular variety. I honestly don't remember what the guage was on mine. I think it was a Brother K840. Manual. Also, I'd like the ribber, lace capable carriage, chart reader, all the usable parts to make fantastic stuff. If there aren't any available in the initial "find", I'll keep looking if I find the right machine. I really miss having one.


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, I live in Tennessee, right outside of Nashville.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I gave away my 3 Brother's around 2000: didn't have the time or energy to list them anywhere as I was dealing with ill parents. Ribbers, lace, that converter machine that chugged along on the top bed; I had everything possible for the standard and 2 almost-unused electronic machines. I've forgotten the 9-- numbers now though. 

I should have kept them but the 4 shops in the Chicago area had closed and I had no easy access to supplies and parts, etc any more.. and no time for business any longer. 2 ppl from out-of-state met me half way to receive these 'gifts'. I felt good in giving them to ppl I felt could use them, and moving on to other pursuits in my free time. 

I'm pretty sure the last electronic one cost nearly $1000 in 1990 and that was not including the ribber half. So if you're saying that they are able to be found for about $600, they have either lost their value or the second-hand market is well worth pursuing! I would think that those foam rubber strips under the needle beds (forget their name) would have to be replaced tho...on the older machines. They just wouldn't keep their tension after all of this time. Just from use I would have to replace them about once a year or so.

Someone asked me what DK wt was yesterday: I think it made me realize that until about 1990, all we had was baby/lace/fingering wt, sport wt, worsted wt and bulky (I had been working in a yarn shop and teaching at that time.) Shortly after that time the internet brought in the social networking - these groups we all belong to and Ravelry, al of the indie companies began to develop and with them there are now yarns and threads of so many different weights and textures that they are almost indefinable. And now - let the Good Times roll!!


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wish I knew you THEN!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh dear - I am too many miles away to help!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Machine knitting is gaining in popularity.
It was a Cottage Industry ones until big Industry tried to elinminate it altogether. Some People became scared and
abandoned machine knitting and selling their creations.
It will flourish again.
Men have learned in the meantime that their Wives can
help bringing in a little money with knitting.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Euvid, the other machines I left with this woman..one chunky and I believe the 3rd was a Singer standard gauge. This goes to show you that you should never do anything under pressure.....pressure because my sister had just passed away and I knew I didn't have room for all this...and pressure from hubby to get rid of them so we didn't have to lug them 500 miles home! Live and learn!!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

hi Russell1...wish I knew you then too! This was only in April....oh well...you are probably too far away!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Ginger....I am kind of going backwards in reading these posts. You are not THAT far away....I don't think. My girlfriend use to live in Tenn. and it was a day's drive. 
Anyway...I will keep you posted (if I figure out a way not to lose you on here!). I do not want an arm and a leg for these machines...when I get them back. It would be a simple thing for me to get one across the border and we could figure out the rest! 
Betty.


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's great. Just let me know.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I certainly will keep you in mind! 
I just hinted to hubby this morning about wanting to get these machines back ....he said he has made his last trip up there (near Ottawa)...he can't take the Toronto traffic. It doesn't bother me...and I do have a girl friend who is always ready and willing to go places and she doesn't have a husband she has to get approval from...ha ha ha. So...I am working on it!
Betty


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Super. Thanks.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

russell1 said:


> I used to have a Brother, but I understand they aren't manufactured any longer, and parts are hard to get. Is that true?


No, not true. There are a few sellers in China and NY that sell parts for the Brother KMs. Some of the businesses that are still alive have parts as well. Just look up on "machine knitting" on eBay and you will see many sellers.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

russell 1
Brother Parts are readily available.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

So you have well over $1,000 worth of machines there.
Worth the drive. I am really sorry about the loss of your sister.


Weegie said:


> Hi Euvid, the other machines I left with this woman..one chunky and I believe the 3rd was a Singer standard gauge. This goes to show you that you should never do anything under pressure.....pressure because my sister had just passed away and I knew I didn't have room for all this...and pressure from hubby to get rid of them so we didn't have to lug them 500 miles home! Live and learn!!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck - wish I lived near you - I love Toronto. was there staying with relatives last September.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Get you machines back. As the others have told you, your machines may be worth more than you think.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Weegie said:


> Judging by the amount of postings on here, I do NOT believe that machine knitting is dying out! I was told this just the other day by a woman who (I believe) still sells knitting machines and has product, lessons and the whole nine yards! I have an almost new (but unused for quite a few years) Brother 965i that I am getting re-acquainted with as soon as I get it set up. I have another one (same machine) that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. She told me "it's worth nothing". (my sister passed away and left me her 3 machines and I already have 2 of my own!) I think it might be worth the 500 mile trip to go get these machines back from her and bring them home!! If she had told me this BEFORE I left them with her I might have done things differently!
> So...am I right? Is machine knitting still alive and going strong??


You can sell these machines and do quite well on them I sold 2 on eBay in the last year and did very well. Of course I cleaned them, replaced the sponge bar and a few needles, then produced a nice swatch to put in the pictures and WALAH! Machine sold x 2!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Entity said:


> russell1 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a Brother, but I understand they aren't manufactured any longer, and parts are hard to get. Is that true?
> ...


It depends on the part. So far, any parts I've been looking for have been available at Newton's. Some of the rarer parts will eventually be needles - and so far they've been available for all of my machines. KH930, MK70, KH/KR260, KX341, KH830/840 (because I have 840 carriages I use on my 830 - only difference in the machines were the carriages). I also have 2 KR900's. I have currently plenty of needles for all. Since I try to keep well maintained, it's not necessary for anything else, unless you are hard on your carriages and needles. Of course, age will play a factor, but so far, mine are still going strong.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Wurzel...Toronto is a big, exciting city but it can be horrendous to drive thru on the highway!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for your condolences Euvid. I have my mind made up to go get those machines!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It will be a nice present for you from your sister.


Weegie said:


> Thank you for your condolences Euvid.  I have my mind made up to go get those machines!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I would do this....cut her off at the pass! Call and ask about your machines and how they are selling. THEN tell her you are coming to pick them up so don't sell them. Don't give her the chance to tell you she sold them for a few dollars, then she can give you a few dollars and send you home, then sell them for the nice price they will bring. I would not trust her, period. Please don't give her the opportunity to cheat you.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> ... Some of the rarer parts will eventually be needles...


Needles for the Brother KMs as well as some other parts of the machine are currently being cloned (produced) in China. Believe it or not, even the whole machine of the latest models are cloned. I wouldn't be surprised if Newton purchase their stocks from China when they run out of old stocks. Check these eBay listings:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=Brother+knitting+machine+needles&_sacat=0


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks to you all for being so supportive. I have a BFF that I am trying to get interested in machines, since it is so much fun (I think). She is an avid hand knitter, and I've taught her how to crochet, so she is prime territory for machines now. We are currently winding ends to make super bulky blends to make coats. Machines here we come!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I was told that the SIlver Reed had been made in CHna for a while but that is no longer so. THey didn't have the quality control that the Japanes have. THe made in China machines do say on the machine that they were made in CHina and there are afew new brands that are made in CHina. 


Entity said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > ... Some of the rarer parts will eventually be needles...
> ...


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I am not saying the shop owner would cheat you. She just may not be too interested in selling used machines. I just recently bought a used Brother KH260 and have a Brother standard gauge with ribber, also an LK 150. Good thing you decided to go get yours back. Good luck,


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes. My mind is made up. Now all I have to do is pick a time when I can go. Good timing...I have been sick for a month with bronchitis or something but feel so much better now. I also have to convince hubbby NOT to go...ha ha. If he had his way we would go up there and back without staying (it's 8 to 8 1/2hrs one way). I have a friend who would go with me and that would make it more fun! Will keep you all posted!


----------



## Zwecker (Aug 15, 2011)

We just added a second machine knitting club to the Houston area. I know there are active clubs in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area and in the Austin area for just a few cities in Texas. If machine knitting were dead, I doubt there would be so many active clubs in just these three places. There are about 25 machine knitters that I know of in the Houston area and I am certain there are more out there we don't know about.
I would get the machines back if I were you.
Pam in Spring, Texas


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Run quick. Get them back. Make sure to check and see that she has not taken anything from them. Parts may be of more value to her. 
If I had extra cash I would be bidding on one too. I have 3 now but all simple USM I got used, plus I was given a singer. Still want to get a more complex one.. .


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm also at a point of do I basically give my 965i and all attachments away or sell it at a great loss. I still can't find a machine knitting group or people in my part of CA and at this point I will use my bulky and hand knit. There is a group 65 mi. away but with the cost of gas and driving time I decided not to attend this group. I hope to find someone that lives fairly close so we can help each other master out machines/attachments. I hope you can find a charity knitting group or someone who can really use your Sister's machines -- I've considered checking with one of the Women's abuse homes but, I'm not capable to give lessons on this machine.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

2mchyrn said:


> I'm also at a point of do I basically give my 965i and all attachments away or sell it at a great loss. I still can't find a machine knitting group or people in my part of CA and at this point I will use my bulky and hand knit. There is a group 65 mi. away but with the cost of gas and driving time I decided not to attend this group. I hope to find someone that lives fairly close so we can help each other master out machines/attachments. I hope you can find a charity knitting group or someone who can really use your Sister's machines -- I've considered checking with one of the Women's abuse homes but, I'm not capable to give lessons on this machine.


Don't give your machine away or sell it. It's one of the best machines Brother made. Why are you struggling to use it? You evidently know how to use another model off machine, what is stopping you from using the 965i?
I went to teach someone that had this model. She had only done plain knitting in the six years that she had it. She admitted that when she switched it on, and it lit up and bleeped, she was scared of it and immediately switch it off again. She drove a large car and had no fear of doing that. I explained that you can injure or kill yourself, or someone else, when driving. You wont do that with this knitting machine. Switch it on and play with it, get to know what it does bit by bit. If you get stuck I'm willing to help you all that I can. Just ask the questions you need answers to and you will get there in the end and wonder why you didn't do it before.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with you susieknitter! That's how I felt with my 965i...but my dear sister said "it's just a machine! You were afraid of your computer when you got it and now you can do so much with that!" She's right...I don't even fear computer viruses anymore...I can just wipe the computer clean and start over. The knitting machine may be aggravating at times but I have developed more patience (I think) AND it's not brain surgery...no one can get hurt...ha ha ha.


susieknitter said:


> 2mchyrn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also at a point of do I basically give my 965i and all attachments away or sell it at a great loss. I still can't find a machine knitting group or people in my part of CA and at this point I will use my bulky and hand knit. There is a group 65 mi. away but with the cost of gas and driving time I decided not to attend this group. I hope to find someone that lives fairly close so we can help each other master out machines/attachments. I hope you can find a charity knitting group or someone who can really use your Sister's machines -- I've considered checking with one of the Women's abuse homes but, I'm not capable to give lessons on this machine.
> ...


----------



## Evamary (Nov 3, 2011)

DEAR WEEGIE !!!!!!!!!Do not tell her you are comming,!!!!!!!!!!! JUST ARRIVE!!!!! SHE IS UNDOUBTEDLY NOT A "HELPER" AND WILL TRY TO CON YOU AGAIN EVAMARY


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

hello again all....
well, I have told her I am coming...can't go 500 miles and just hope she will be there. I think she will be glad to be rid of the machines and all the stuff so she doesn't have to worry about it. It will work out better all around. At least I feel better now that I have said "don't sell them!" Hopefully within the next several weeks they will be safely in my hands again.
I am working on switching my spare rooms so that I have a bit more space for my machines and all that yarn my sister left me! Can't wait to get knitting. It will keep me busy on the cold days ahead!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Weegie said:


> hello again all....
> well, I have told her I am coming...can't go 500 miles and just hope she will be there. I think she will be glad to be rid of the machines and all the stuff so she doesn't have to worry about it. It will work out better all around. At least I feel better now that I have said "don't sell them!" Hopefully within the next several weeks they will be safely in my hands again.
> I am working on switching my spare rooms so that I have a bit more space for my machines and all that yarn my sister left me! Can't wait to get knitting. It will keep me busy on the cold days ahead!!


    :thumbup:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Love your little knitting avatar! 
Happy Belated Birthday!!


dagmargrubaugh said:


> Weegie said:
> 
> 
> > hello again all....
> ...


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Well...here is an update to my post. I DID go back to Ottawa to get my sister's 3 machines that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. After I became suspicious of her I told her I changed my mind and was going to go back to get them. After that, she told me that the 965i was dead and she was trying to locate a battery, adding that if she could not find one she would just keep it for parts if that was alright with me. I said no. A few weeks later when I called she still hadn't located a battery and again mentioned keeping it! I said no, that I had someone who was interested in it. She wanted me to find out what they would offer me for it! The next day I said "I would be there soon to pick the machines up...and don't worry about the battery!" Amazing...within a week she emailed that she found one, it was installed and the machine was up and running. When I got up there to pick the machines up she charged me $125 for battery, installation AND a manual for the 965i that I was missing. Ok...by this time I just wanted to be finished with her. The day after we got home I realized the 965i was NOT the one I left her! She had switched her old, dirty one for it! After threatening to get a lawyer she told me she sold my sister's machine for parts for $300 and that 2 days later I told her I was coming to take them back. Why didn't she just tell me the truth??? Why hadn't she contacted me to tell me she sold it? (I don't believe she did sell it) Her excuses just didn't jive and were pathetic. Now she was telling me the machine she originally said was worth "nothing"....could be sold for $1,000. She charged me for the battery and installation (when she never put one in either machine) just to recoup some money because she was the one who was losing money! 
I have learned a valuable lesson. Maybe if I hadn't taken the machines to her so soon after losing my sister I would have been thinking a little better...?? I should have had her itemize the stuff I took to her on her sales receipt or I should have done it myself and had her sign it. I can't prove anything except that the machine I have now was her's...it has her business name on it (faintly)! If only I had checked things closely before we took them home! She has been in business for a long time and I bought my 965i from her in 1995! I thought she was a reputable business woman. I wonder how many other people she has defrauded? 
Sorry this is so long. I was suspicious almost from the start...there's something to be said for "gut feeling"!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Get them Back!! i am new to this and now have 2 brand new machines ,and one used .
I love my knitting machines.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. That women is disgusting. I wouldn't let the matter drop. I would make sure that she knows that you are aware of what she has done and that you will fight her tooth and nail to get your machine back. I know that you maybe fighting a losing battle, but perhaps she wont realize that. You have her business name on that machine, tell her that with this you are taking it further. Throw everything that you can at her, threaten to black her name and put her out off business. You may not win but you can give her some grief. Some people disgust me, they don't deserve the air they breath. It's sickening.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

How awful! I am so sorry that happened to you. How you treat the matter is up to you. I'm not sure what I would do, either. Without proof?? 
I think I would just try to put it out of my mind, but as I said, that is your decision. It may not be worth the additional stress so soon after your loss.
Take care,


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

russell1 said:


> Hi Weegie, I'm Ginger.
> I've been trying to find knitting machines that are good, and available and not so expensive that I have to auction off my kids.(They wouldn't bring that much anyway.) If you have one that you are willing to part with, send me the particulars and your asking price, and hopefully we can make a deal.
> I used to have a Brother, but I understand they aren't manufactured any longer, and parts are hard to get. Is that true?
> My machine was flooded at a time when I could not afford to refurbish. I wish I still had it.


Ginger my name is Heather. Are you still looking for a machine? I have a standard 4.5mm Singer 700 for sale. Looking to get?$200. No ribber but I have all tools, manuals, pattern paper and many punchcards. Has been cleaned and works great.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I am so sorry that this has happened to you. That women is disgusting. I wouldn't let the matter drop. I would make sure that she knows that you are aware of what she has done and that you will fight her tooth and nail to get your machine back. I know that you maybe fighting a losing battle, but perhaps she wont realize that. You have her business name on that machine, tell her that with this you are taking it further. Throw everything that you can at her, threaten to black her name and put her out off business. You may not win but you can give her some grief. Some people disgust me, they don't deserve the air they breath. It's sickening.


Susieknitter has a point. Sometimes it's the principal of the matter.


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it is getting more popular now but every one at my knitting club seems to be over 60 so perhap's it just that age group?? I have just gone back to it after 20 yrs and am loving it!!!


Weegie said:


> Judging by the amount of postings on here, I do NOT believe that machine knitting is dying out! I was told this just the other day by a woman who (I believe) still sells knitting machines and has product, lessons and the whole nine yards! I have an almost new (but unused for quite a few years) Brother 965i that I am getting re-acquainted with as soon as I get it set up. I have another one (same machine) that I left with this woman to try and sell for me. She told me "it's worth nothing". (my sister passed away and left me her 3 machines and I already have 2 of my own!) I think it might be worth the 500 mile trip to go get these machines back from her and bring them home!! If she had told me this BEFORE I left them with her I might have done things differently!
> So...am I right? Is machine knitting still alive and going strong??


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a terrible way to be treated.


----------



## Ganiyat (Sep 11, 2012)

I support all that have been said,machine knitting is very much alive.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

sherrywb said:


> I think it is getting more popular now but every one at my knitting club seems to be over 60 so perhap's it just that age group?? I have just gone back to it after 20 yrs and am loving it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


There's a new generation coming around with machine knitting interest. I'm one of them :mrgreen:

There's even a girl in her mid 30's in our group. She's quite good with machine knitting.

It's just that the senior ages are more familiar with this hobby because it was popular when they first came to retirement age. Now, it's up to us to make it known and popular again.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

Machine Knitting is alive and kicking, so don't be fooled by this woman. I'm hoping to teach my 3 granddaughters to machine knit when they are a litttle older. I've just started to teach them hand knitting and then we will move onto the machine. Regards Shirley


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well Weegie, I'm glad you got most of your machines back. Glad that you finally found out how to deal with her, and that at least you have something for your trouble. Hope that they run well for you.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

russell1 said:


> Well Weegie, I'm glad you got most of your machines back. Glad that you finally found out how to deal with her, and that at least you have something for your trouble. Hope that they run well for you.


Thanks Ginger. I am trying out the "switched" machine and so far think it's just user error when something doesn't work right. At least I hope that's the case!


----------



## russell1 (Mar 21, 2011)

You WILL overcome. Never let a machine get you down!! I recently had to start with the obvious, sponge bar - move to the less obvious, bent needles, and finally, resort to WD-40 to get mine working properly. Never give up! Ginger!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

russell1 said:


> You WILL overcome. Never let a machine get you down!! I recently had to start with the obvious, sponge bar - move to the less obvious, bent needles, and finally, resort to WD-40 to get mine working properly. Never give up! Ginger!


ha ha....thanks for the encouragement. I keep saying that to myself!


----------

